
You May Now Kiss the Algorithm - randomname2
https://www.wsj.com/articles/you-may-now-kiss-the-algorithm-1518184800
======
wizzerking
No Pay wall Article [http://archive.is/cUoK5](http://archive.is/cUoK5)

